# White Text printing on colored garment



## raypj09 (Aug 20, 2015)

My Husband and I are starting a t shirt business from home. After heavy research, we have decided to buy an Epson Artisan 1430 inkjet printer, along with cmyk pigment inks and professional grade heat transfers. 

But it recently occurred to me to see if we would be able to print in white?

I googled and saw alot of DIY t shirt printing with a regular printer and store bought heat transfer paper and white always appears on the shirt, but when i search for the same results on a professional level, i cant find anything.

Basically, im asking is this something i should be worried about because alot of our designs have white in them and are meant for dark shirts.

are there different inks i should buy?


----------



## Pardigital (Feb 17, 2014)

Take a look at JetPro SofStretch, aka JPSS. I've never used it, but then again I don't print my transfers.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Your printer cannot print white the products for dark garments are white so there will just be no ink where you want white. You will need to get the hang of designing for the tools you have. Think of it like your going to print your image on a white piece of paper, cut off the extra paper, and that's what it's going to look like on the shirt. Try to work your designs into borders to hide the trimmed edges.JPSS is for white shirts. Their 3G jet opaque is for colored shirts.


----------



## Pardigital (Feb 17, 2014)

Printor said:


> Your printer cannot print white the products for dark garments are white so there will just be no ink where you want white. You will need to get the hang of designing for the tools you have. Think of it like your going to print your image on a white piece of paper, cut off the extra paper, and that's what it's going to look like on the shirt. Try to work your designs into borders to hide the trimmed edges.JPSS is for white shirts. Their 3G jet opaque is for colored shirts.


Thanks for correcting this. I knew one of their products was the correct one, just had it backwards


----------

